

Ethereum: A Next-Gen Smart Contract and Decentralized Application Platform - Istof
https://github.com/ethereum/wiki/wiki/White-Paper

======
dang
Is this the same as
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7552863](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7552863)?

